# More cfl buds



## slowmo77 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok heres a pic of a few buds. i was gonna wait to harvest for another couple of weeks but due to my inability to leave plants alone i had to harvest last night. i broke the main stem to the point of no repair. just more proof that less is more.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 17, 2008)

love your pics slowmo, once again you've shown killer cfl buds!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome looking buds! Hope mine turn out that nice.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 17, 2008)

dang man those look rle nice! let us know bout tha smoke


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 17, 2008)

you start from clone; how tall when you switched over? Tell me your secrets!


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 17, 2008)

are ya tellin me hps lights can mass up the buds?, really plants has their limitation I dunno if cfls can pull up their limiations as much HPS can do?

btw if clones can max their limiations with cfls, tell me so!! I could clone bunch of what I gets!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 17, 2008)

that plant was grown from seed. i vegd for 8 weeks, pinched the top and used it as a test plant for supercroppin. i started flowerin at 1 foot and flowerd for 8 weeks needed 10. nothing really special about it. 

as for the smoke test, early tests are promisin but i'll post after it cures a little.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 17, 2008)

I did decide to "force sexing" 10 plants under cfls, I has like 6 cfls on them, it look strench out though,  (my mistake for not put cfls close to the plants) and did seprate the possible sexes (little plants can be female/longer stems plants can be males) all of them on 12/12 during veg time, most of them is like 3 ft tall...look like I need 2-4 week more before I can detect their sexes?


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks sweet and if that was a couple of weeks away from harvest then I can imagine what a full bloom would have been like! Has anybody used the CFL's for a grow and in another grow a HID to compare the cost of electricity? I know watts and volts are watts and volts but I was under the impression that CFL's emit more light with energy efficiency. Somebody really should do a study for that!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest slowmo. :aok: *


----------



## Pierced (Sep 18, 2008)

Very Very Nice


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 18, 2008)

nice work bro, got some N.L. AND A.I.  clones that i am going to be trying some sopercroping on in a week are two.....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 18, 2008)

beautiful harvest slo......hope they smoke for you as good as they look! :hubba:


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 24, 2008)

well i figure instead of startin a new thread i would just add to this one.. heres some pics of what i've got going right now. not much just a bunch of bagseeds. 

i had a ph problem that i finally got taken care of as you'll see in the pics. any way here ya go..


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice job Slowmo!
I gave into temptation and have bought 3 of those $20 HPS.I'm gonna shut the cfl's down for good as soon as the last two get here.I already have one in there and can tell a difference.How bout it Slowmo,your buds need you


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 24, 2008)

i plan on doin the same thing. lookin at your bulb, would it be hard to seperate the ballast from the socket? i just got all my bills caught up after being off all summer so im hopein that i'll be able to order this weekend but i never know whats gonna come up and i'll have to wait another week. i figure if i can get the buds i do with cfls imagine what 4 of those bulbs could do in twice the space. right? sorry im stoned and rightin a book


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 24, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i plan on doin the same thing. lookin at your bulb, would it be hard to seperate the ballast from the socket? i just got all my bills caught up after being off all summer so im hopein that i'll be able to order this weekend but i never know whats gonna come up and i'll have to wait another week. i figure if i can get the buds i do with cfls imagine what 4 of those bulbs could do in twice the space. right? sorry im stoned and rightin a book



That's what I'm planning on doing once they get here,separate the ballasts from the bulbs.It looks to me like it will just take a little wire.I'll make a post when I do it.
I gotta fly,late for work


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 24, 2008)

ya i'll be waitin to see how you do yours.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice SlowMo, but allow me to say that I find it disturbing that you picked them early.  Why'd you do that?  I know, you already explained that, but just the same, why?  It bothers me because a person spends a lot of time to get them as far as you did, only to cut them early.  If you can wait 16 weeks, then why not wait an additional two until they're fully done?  You understand where I'm coming from?

Your current grow looks good too.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 24, 2008)

slowmo thanks! those are great! that lst'd baby is just great! thats exactly how i wanna grow some of mine! was that grown 12/12 from seed? I find mine spread out too much when i try and grow em like that! Hope you are well


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 24, 2008)

i harvest based on a few things, my supply bein one of the main reasons. i refuse to pay crazy prices and if that means cuttin one early then i'll do it. thats why i grow to supply my own smoke. we wouldn't think anything of eatin a apple a little early. same thing to me. i have several others flowerin that will go till they finish so im ok with it.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 24, 2008)

totally agree with ya there bro!


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> slowmo thanks! those are great! that lst'd baby is just great! thats exactly how i wanna grow some of mine! was that grown 12/12 from seed? I find mine spread out too much when i try and grow em like that! Hope you are well


 
it was put on 12/12 around its 5th node or 6 inches tall not sure of age because i flower my height not age. im tryin to get clones to flower like that but can't seem to get the yeild off clones i get from seed started plants grown as a single cola. still workin on it.. i wish i didn't have to tie it over like that they look so good growin straight up as a single cola.. thanks for lookin.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 24, 2008)

i hear ya but no i still like it. always wanted to do a plant like that. the only plant i lstd turned out to be a male but i started bending it over when it was only a week or to and it really went bushy! Might try getting them up to 5/6th node next time like you said. thanks for sharing


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 24, 2008)

oh as far as lst i did that after it went into flowerin and stretched i tied it over a little at a time to keep it even with the rest of the plants in the box. no lst during veg


----------



## Thorn (Sep 24, 2008)

ahh ok i got ya! Yep i'm definately gonna try doing that on my next grow. thanks


----------

